# be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 6, 2014)

be quiet! released their new flagship cooler, the Dark Rock Pro 3. Improving upon its predecessor, it is quieter, lighter, and just as stylish. With solid cooling performance and the best noise profile to date for a high-end air cooler, the Dark Rock Pro 3 sets the bar when it comes to performance versus noise.

*Show full review*


----------

